# Is this puppy purebred?



## au1524 (Dec 19, 2018)

A friend was offered what is supposed to be a purebred 6-month-old working line german shepherd puppy. We were wondering if the puppy is actually purebred or if its a mix. What do you all think?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Looks purebred to me. Very sweet looking face! 

Are there papers that came with the pup? Other than that, the only way to really know for sure is DNA testing.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Good looking pure black GSD. If the temp/personality is good, your friend got a good dog.


----------

